# The Cuddler Type.



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

So, here's my situation. My relationship with Ziggy has progressed to the point he is fine with me touching his feet and underside (he even lets his feet dangle when I pick him up and was ok with me cleaning under his nails with my nails), I can see his reverse hawk sometimes, his quills are mostly down around me and sometimes he won't flinch when I try and touch his head. In fact today I tried wearing two layers of clothing to let him sleep in between them and he took to it wonderfully...after some exploring and unssuccesful attempts at digging a hole through my chest, he fell asleep between my boobs ( he sleeps most of the time). Boys will be boys... 
I'm even happy that he hasn't pooped or peed on me once since I got him

Now, does this mean he is a cuddler? or is he just being a sleepy hoglet? What makes a hedgehog a cuddler? Should I expect this behaviour to change when he gets on in years?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol: Sleeper = cuddler. Means that you are seen as a heat source and a bed, and they snuggle up to you for it. My boy's a cuddler as well, he sleeps for hours in my lap, on my stomach, or snuggled inbetween on my chest. 

After quilling, they sometimes MAY change. My boy hasn't. He'll still rather sleep on me than to roam around and explore. He's gonna be 2 years old soon ( :shock: omg I actually had to look that up and verify he's really gonna be 2...my how time flies)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I agree! Cuddlers are really just sleepers. :lol: Our Cholla is 100% cuddler/sleeper. He can even be in his wheel, running at full speed & the second he's in my hands, he immediately lays down & starts to fall asleep.
We're still figuring Zoey out - but I think she's turning into a bit of a cuddler also. Past few nights she's felt comfortable enough to lay down on me.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

Ohh. That's a very important tidbit of info to hear. I used to think Ziggy was an explorer but recently he just looks for a place to sleep in when I get him out, invariably. 
Usually the only way to entice him without getting an "Argh!" reaction is sticking mealworms or cilantro in front of his nose.

I know hoglets sleep more than adults, but until what age? I know they reach their full size in a year but is that how long it takes before they stop sleeping so much?


----------

